# Getting pissed with Stericups



## FordFan (Dec 22, 2012)

Seems like for the last year stericup's quality has slowly went down.  Leaks for the most part.  So far, I've been able to tighten them up and no problems. 

Now, there is some debri floating around in the receivers.  (using complete stericup setup, not glass receiver).  This has happened several times now.  Oil is at mild temperature (safe to touch).  I'm having to syringe filter after using the stericup, kinda defeats the purpose.

Anyone else had any of these issues?  I guess its about time to look into other setups.  any pointers?


----------



## stayinfit (Dec 22, 2012)

FordFan said:


> Seems like for the last year stericup's quality has slowly went down.  Leaks for the most part.  So far, I've been able to tighten them up and no problems.
> 
> Now, there is some debri floating around in the receivers.  (using complete stericup setup, not glass receiver).  This has happened several times now.  Oil is at mild temperature (safe to touch).  I'm having to syringe filter after using the stericup, kinda defeats the purpose.
> 
> Anyone else had any of these issues?  I guess its about time to look into other setups.  any pointers?


Are you using EO?  Maybe some erosion with EO.  If not yeah it sounds like poor quality filter.  I've been using 60ml syringe with caulking gun.  Filters 100ml in like 10-15 minutes with warm oil.  

I do like glass receivers as I can jack up that pressure and not worry about receiver cracking.


----------



## FordFan (Dec 22, 2012)

stayinfit said:


> Are you using EO?  Maybe some erosion with EO.  If not yeah it sounds like poor quality filter.  I've been using 60ml syringe with caulking gun.  Filters 100ml in like 10-15 minutes with warm oil.
> 
> I do like glass receivers as I can jack up that pressure and not worry about receiver cracking.



Unfortunately, they're not filtering cleanly with both 100%gso and 10% eo brews.  I ususally put just a small amt of eo to help thin product.

can't think of anything that has changed.  I'm using the same ba,bb, gso, eo as I have in the past.  the only difference is the stericups.  I think it's a quality issue with the filters (or possibly unsterile receivers).  Some filters have been almost 1/2 turn loose.


----------



## stayinfit (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh I see.  yeah it's def gotta be the quality then.  Can I ask you...10% eo is the final solution pretty painless?  I've been making it at 35% and was thinking maybe I didn't need it that high since that crap is expensive.

I noticed you sd the receivers half turned loose.  I remember always getting my loose like that after opening the pack so I made it a point to tighten up real tight outta the pack.  I use to go through receivers like crazy from cracking...high pressure.


----------



## FordFan (Dec 23, 2012)

stayinfit said:


> Oh I see.  yeah it's def gotta be the quality then.  Can I ask you...10% eo is the final solution pretty painless?  I've been making it at 35% and was thinking maybe I didn't need it that high since that crap is expensive.
> 
> I noticed you sd the receivers half turned loose.  I remember always getting my loose like that after opening the pack so I made it a point to tighten up real tight outta the pack.  I use to go through receivers like crazy from cracking...high pressure.



10% eo is painless.  you can't even tell it's there.  I like it due to the fact it helps oil flow through a slin pin.

So far, I have never cracked one (just read about it).  I never go over 5psi.  When opening the package, I immediately tighten.  

Filtered product, and you can see debri floating in the receiver.  The filter was never taken off the receiver.  This tells me either the filter membrane is crap, or the receiver is not sterile.  I would estimate 1 out of 3 of the past stericups have had this issue.


----------



## stayinfit (Dec 23, 2012)

FordFan said:


> 10% eo is painless.  you can't even tell it's there.  I like it due to the fact it helps oil flow through a slin pin.
> 
> So far, I have never cracked one (just read about it).  I never go over 5psi.  When opening the package, I immediately tighten.
> 
> Filtered product, and you can see debri floating in the receiver.  The filter was never taken off the receiver.  This tells me either the filter membrane is crap, or the receiver is not sterile.  I would estimate 1 out of 3 of the past stericups have had this issue.


Ouch that can get expensive!!!  I know you had to be pissed.  All that filtering only to get floaties.  Been there bro.  I just lost 100ml test prop cuz I was storing it in the plastic receiver from the full filter unit that I had leftover.  35% EO eroded that receiver and two days later my box was covered in TP.   

I will start using 10% EO.  EO is expensive so that'll def save me.  

Stericup is from Millipore isn't it?  I can't remember.  I usse to order my full filter units from Millipore themselves.  May start doing it again only getting the steritops.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 23, 2012)

Hijacked should help if he's around.


----------



## FordFan (Dec 23, 2012)

Update, the product that was in the receiver and "dirty", I pulled it out and syringe filtered 20ml. It took 3 filters. I can't believe how bad this is.

I have used the raws before with no filter issues. My raws are "clean".  

Seems my problems point back at the stericup.


----------



## striffe (Dec 23, 2012)

I have switched to whatman zap caps for the very reason/reasons you are talking about. First of all, EO destroys stericups and Nalgene filter systems if you dont use them quickly, and the solution cant be too hot. I made the same mistake stayinfit made, you cant store eo based gear in anything plastic. You cant even preload syringes, it melts the plunger. 
I think the zapcaps are a much better quality filter.


----------



## stayinfit (Dec 23, 2012)

hijacked said:


> I have switched to whatman zap caps for the very reason/reasons you are talking about. First of all, EO destroys stericups and Nalgene filter systems if you dont use them quickly, and the solution cant be too hot. I made the same mistake stayinfit made, you cant store eo based gear in anything plastic. You cant even preload syringes, it melts the plunger.
> I think the zapcaps are a much better quality filter.


Thanks hijacked for your input...can I ask what zapcaps are?  Doesn't sound familiar to me.


----------



## striffe (Dec 23, 2012)

stayinfit said:


> Thanks hijacked for your input...can I ask what zapcaps are?  Doesn't sound familiar to me.



I dont think we can put web links on here, but check med lab supply. I sent you a pm


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah u gotta babysit hijacked he thinks everyones a chemist instructor .lol .wish I new too.


----------



## FordFan (Dec 24, 2012)

hijacked said:


> I have switched to whatman zap caps for the very reason/reasons you are talking about. First of all, EO destroys stericups and Nalgene filter systems if you dont use them quickly, and the solution cant be too hot. I made the same mistake stayinfit made, you cant store eo based gear in anything plastic. You cant even preload syringes, it melts the plunger.
> I think the zapcaps are a much better quality filter.



Hijacked, I looked at the zapcaps. Is there another option available where I can get the complete unit (including receiver)?

I would like to stay away from sterilizing media bottles. I see it as one less step I have to do.

Any ideas?


----------



## striffe (Dec 24, 2012)

FordFan said:


> Hijacked, I looked at the zapcaps. Is there another option available where I can get the complete unit (including receiver)?
> 
> I would like to stay away from sterilizing media bottles. I see it as one less step I have to do.
> 
> Any ideas?



I know what you mean. I like a complete dispoable unit as well. However, to get a quality filter, the only thing that i have used that will hold up to EO is the Whatman ZapCaps.
Whatman syringe filters work too, but that takes forever. They are fine for a few vials....
I used to use the Nalgene disposable units, and they worked fine if you arent using EO. Ive heard people talk about problems with them cracking. Ive never had that problem, even pulling 20 inches of vaccuum, as long as the solution you are introducing to the unit is not very hot. I only had one crack, when i put 180 degree F solution in it.
I think you will be happy with glass media bottles once you get used to sterilizing them. They are nice because you can store the finished solution in them without worrying about cracked or melted plastic.
There's a sticky here on this forum about sterilizing glassware with an oven. Its a good read.
I use the protocol in that sticky for sterilizing my glassware.
Let me know if i wasnt clear on anything. And if you learn something i dont know, please share. Happy Holidays.


----------



## BossBrutha (Dec 24, 2012)

hijacked; said:
			
		

> There's a sticky here on this forum about sterilizing glassware with an oven. Its a good read.
> I use the protocol in that sticky for sterilizing my glassware.
> Let me know if i wasnt clear on anything. And if you learn something i dont know, please share. Happy Holidays.



Got a link?  I have my method, but wanted to see how it
compares to the procedure in the sticky.


----------



## striffe (Dec 25, 2012)

BossBrutha said:


> Got a link?  I have my method, but wanted to see how it
> compares to the procedure in the sticky.



Let me look for it.


----------



## striffe (Dec 25, 2012)

BossBrutha said:


> Got a link?  I have my method, but wanted to see how it
> compares to the procedure in the sticky.



Here you go. Proper sterilizing methods using an oven.
http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-conversions/28539-basic-filtration-items.html


----------



## FordFan (Dec 25, 2012)

hijacked said:


> Here you go. Proper sterilizing methods using an oven.
> http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-conversions/28539-basic-filtration-items.html



Thanks for the link. Seems I read somewhere you can put foil over the top of a media bottle, sterilize, and use it later as long as the foil remains on the bottle.

Any truth to that? If I'm going to fire up the oven that long, might as well do a lot of bottles.


----------



## striffe (Dec 26, 2012)

FordFan said:


> Thanks for the link. Seems I read somewhere you can put foil over the top of a media bottle, sterilize, and use it later as long as the foil remains on the bottle.
> 
> Any truth to that? If I'm going to fire up the oven that long, might as well do a lot of bottles.



Im not an expert on the subject, but what i do is put my bottles and caps on a big clean cookie sheet that i use only for sterilizing. I lay foil over my bottles.I put mask and gloves on before opening oven. Then i cap my sterile bottles. Rubber stoppers, thermometers etc. I use 90% isopropyl alcohol.


----------

